# Hinge help



## ScottGoddard (18 Oct 2021)

Hi all - i need some help. I need to add a door to one of the units i make. The door would by on the out side (not and insert) and fold down. I would like to use some sort of flush hinge and probably need couple of stays. However, i am struggling to find something that would be flush and full overlay - any ides? (i am trying to stay away from Euro style to save space)


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (18 Oct 2021)

Blum do version with full overlay. Have you discounted these.

(8 Pcs) Blum Clip Top BLUMOTION 110 Degree Standard Hinge Kitchen Cabinet Cupboard Door Hinge 71MB3550, Self-close Mechanism Hinge, Full Overlay, Fast Assembly Buffering Hinge, Made in Austria (8 Pcs) Blum Clip Top BLUMOTION 110 Degree Standard Hinge Kitchen Cabinet Cupboard Door Hinge 71MB3550, Self-close Mechanism Hinge, Full Overlay, Fast Assembly Buffering Hinge, Made in Austria : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## ScottGoddard (18 Oct 2021)

Garden Shed Projects said:


> Blum do version with full overlay. Have you discounted these.
> 
> (8 Pcs) Blum Clip Top BLUMOTION 110 Degree Standard Hinge Kitchen Cabinet Cupboard Door Hinge 71MB3550, Self-close Mechanism Hinge, Full Overlay, Fast Assembly Buffering Hinge, Made in Austria (8 Pcs) Blum Clip Top BLUMOTION 110 Degree Standard Hinge Kitchen Cabinet Cupboard Door Hinge 71MB3550, Self-close Mechanism Hinge, Full Overlay, Fast Assembly Buffering Hinge, Made in Austria : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools




Yeah as they are a euro style hinge. Not wanting to use this due to the space they take up.


----------



## Doug71 (18 Oct 2021)

I have never done it myself but think you can use soss hinges for overlay, they give a very clean/professional look.


----------



## gcusick (19 Oct 2021)

Zysa hinges





__





Zysa Hinge, 180°, Drilling Hole Ø 10-24 mm - Häfele U.K. Shop


Cabinet Hinges Unhanded design - order in the Häfele U.K. Shop.




www.hafele.co.uk


----------



## Droogs (19 Oct 2021)

was going to suggest barrel hinge but @gcusick beat me to it.









Hidden Barrel Hinge (engineered)


Description



www.prokraft.co.uk


----------



## Jacob (25 Oct 2021)

Do you mean staying open horizontally? One simple way is to make the door wider than the cupboard so there's a little lip. Then butt hinges or one piano hinge and it opens horizontally.
Often done for box lids with the lip trimmed back so that the lid would stay open just past vertical.


----------

